# funny Dental Plan joke pic



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is my pup Lou-Lou playing with her friend Bonnie.









Here is a pic showing that they are really friends and have no problem hangin out together.









Lou-Lou is between 4-5 months and Bonnie (an OldFamilyRed/Rednose) is about 4 yrs old. They'll play over an hour nonstop. Bonnies owner over feeds her so I bring Lou-Lou over to make sure she gets her exersize. Bronson


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL!  Good pic!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats great


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I love that first pic ..........


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. hilarious. ears, eyes and the tongue. priceless. hahaha.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I love pics like that, LMAO @ Lips!


----------



## brojr10 (Apr 28, 2010)

funniest pic ever!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics the first one is too cute


----------

